# Online Pedigrees



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That is not normal or acceptable. The breeder should give you at least a 4-generation pedigree or be able to send you to the pedigree on www.k9data.com. She should also be able to give you copies of the hip, elbow, heart and eye clearances on both parents or, again, be able to send you to the OFA/CERF websites to view the clearances.

There is a fee for on-line pedigrees but I do not remember how much it is-

www.akc.org

but you should not have to do it.

What about this breeder makes you think she is the right one? Personally I already see a red flag if she does not have pedigrees available, and clearances as well.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

No, it doesn't cost anything. 
Our breeder gave us printed copies but that was after we had paid the downpayment.

But I would positively look up the pedigree on line before I paid a downpayment on a dog.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

fotodevil said:


> Hello, everyone. I am about to buy a golden retriever puppy and think I have found the right breeder. I have a question though. My wife and I asked her if we could see the pedigree for her dogs. The breeder said she could give us their AKC registration numbers and look them up online. My question is this: Is this normal/acceptable? Also, does it cost anything to look up pedigree's online? Thanks for your help!


Not normal...it should not be an issue to provide you with a pedigree...afterall that is what makes a pedigreed dog worth its papers! She should be proud to share it with her prospective puppy buyers...

Ask her for the numbers and see if she steps up and provides or puts you off....

This is an issue worth pursuing before you put up cash or worse fall in love with a pup...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Online pedigrees are $10 on the AKC website. Assuming the puppy has not been registered yet, you would need a pedigree for both the sire and the dam.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe we did get our pedigrees from her on paper before we paid the deposit cause I know I didn't have to pay for them. Sorry. 
I was looking up all my future dogs forefathers in The World Of The Golden Retriever.

You can look them up for free on K9 Data though right?

I agree about getting all that info up front though.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, k9data.com is a free site and a wonderful resource


----------



## fotodevil (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for your help everyone. Much appreciated.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

The breeder Cooper and Pippa are from includes a "puppy package" with each pup going home. In this package is a copy of the heart, eye, elbow and hip clearances on both the mom and dad, a picture of both the mom and dad upon winning their championship, the pedigree chart for both mom and dad, copy of the contract, and pages of information about feeding, training, what to expect, etc. I might be forgetting some stuff but it was a pretty comprehensive package. 

Oh I also remember when my brother brought Cooper home, there was a page in that package that he had to sign. It was an agreement that:

- he would not chain the dog (i.e., it would be in a fenced yard, etc.)
- he agreed to attend obedience classes

There may have been other things but that's all I remember.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> The breeder Cooper and Pippa are from includes a "puppy package" with each pup going home. In this package is a copy of the heart, eye, elbow and hip clearances on both the mom and dad, a picture of both the mom and dad upon winning their championship, the pedigree chart for both mom and dad, copy of the contract, and pages of information about feeding, training, what to expect, etc. I might be forgetting some stuff but it was a pretty comprehensive package.
> 
> Oh I also remember when my brother brought Cooper home, there was a page in that package that he had to sign. It was an agreement that:
> 
> ...



You got all that upon going home with the puppy but how did you know *before* you decided to go with that breeder and dogs? 
How did you know the pedigree, clearances info ahead of time. I want to know before I invest any excitement or money in a pup about the pedigree and clearances etc.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Debles said:


> You got all that upon going home with the puppy but how did you know *before* you decided to go with that breeder and dogs?
> How did you know the pedigree, clearances info ahead of time. I want to know before I invest any excitement or money in a pup about the pedigree and clearances etc.


Any good breeder will send all that to you ahead of time. I have the pedigree of the litter on k9data.com, and send that in my email to prospective puppy buyers, along with links to clearances or copies of them. There are generally pics of the parents on k9data. In my email I discuss why I did this particular breeding, what I feel is strong about the litter pedigree, the personalities, temperaments and accomplishments of each parent, health and longevity of ancestors, how prior litters have turned out (if relevant), how my litters are raised, etc.. I also discuss Limited Registration, the price of a puppy, and include a copy of my warranty and my puppy questionnaire. It sounds like a lot of work but most of the letter needs only be done once, and then personalized a little for each inquirer. 

Those who are serious are invited to come for a visit to meet the dogs and me (and vice versa). 

It is not hard at all, and everyone I know who breeds does this or something very similar.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Any good breeder will send all that to you ahead of time. I have the pedigree of the litter on k9data.com, and send that in my email to prospective puppy buyers, along with links to clearances or copies of them. There are generally pics of the parents on k9data. In my email I discuss why I did this particular breeding, what I feel is strong about the litter pedigree, the personalities, temperaments and accomplishments of each parent, health and longevity of ancestors, how prior litters have turned out (if relevant), how my litters are raised, etc.. I also discuss Limited Registration, the price of a puppy, and include a copy of my warranty and my puppy questionnaire. It sounds like a lot of work but most of the letter needs only be done once, and then personalized a little for each inquirer.
> 
> Those who are serious are invited to come for a visit to meet the dogs and me (and vice versa).
> 
> It is not hard at all, and everyone I know who breeds does this or something very similar.


Thanks Linda! I asked for fotodevil in reference to what the person before me had said.
I got my pup's pedigrees and clearances of the parents, met the moms at her home, the sires were on line and visited the pups at 5 weeks. : )

It's great to know all good breeders do that!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Debles said:


> You got all that upon going home with the puppy but how did you know *before* you decided to go with that breeder and dogs?
> How did you know the pedigree, clearances info ahead of time. I want to know before I invest any excitement or money in a pup about the pedigree and clearances etc.


This info was not a "surprise" upon going home. It was just our copy of "evidence" and proof that what the breeder claimed her dogs to be was in fact true. Anyone can tell you their dogs have had health clearances and are champions but it's nice to actually get a copy of the certificate.

I also want to add that the breeder requires an interview of sorts where you go to her place, meet the dogs and she get to know her prospective puppy buyers. She can refuse to sell a dog to you for whatever reason. It's at these meetings (I had two) that you find out about the pedigree, clearances, etc. The puppy package is just the hard proof.


----------

